# Rules for posting in this forum:



## Gumby

Creative visual art may be shared here. Works which contain written word components, as would be found in stories, poetry, etc, are best placed in their respective forums and are subject to removal at the moderator’s discretion.


----------



## Misty Mirrors

How do you include a picture in a posting?
I put a picture in my clipboard. Then I tried to paste it into my new posting. It didn't work.


----------



## Gumby

Hi Misty, you need to use the 'insert image' icon at the top of the box you are typing in. It is the square that has a tree in it, between the globe with a red x and the little film strip icon. This will allow you to insert pics into your post.


----------



## badgerjelly

Doesn’t work for me. It says upload from computer files but does nothing? I managed to get avatar on my profile easily enough yet the same process doesn’t seem to work in threads.

Any pointers?


----------



## tepelus

It doesn't work for me either. I tried to upload a photo from my computer and it says upload failed. Is there a size requirement, perhaps the file is too large?


----------



## Darren White

badgerjelly said:


> Doesn’t work for me. It says upload from computer files but does nothing? I managed to get avatar on my profile easily enough yet the same process doesn’t seem to work in threads.
> 
> Any pointers?





tepelus said:


> It doesn't work for me either. I tried to upload a photo from my computer and it says upload failed. Is there a size requirement, perhaps the file is too large?



Would you both mind asking the question on Tech Central? It might be a technical problem.


----------

